# Christmas for me today as i have received my nikon...



## ralphy1976 (Jun 22, 2009)

...D300!!! Yay!! with added super doopa grip thingy!!

All directly from japan thanks to my japanese work mate..so Domo arigatou Yatsu-san..

Nikon D300 me love you long time!!! need to buy lense now!!

so Nikon 70-300mm Vr or sigma 50-500mm VR?

Opinions?

thanks
Ralphy


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 22, 2009)

Sigma do pretty good lenses, but do you really need a 50-500mm? 300 would probably do you.


----------



## zindrome (Jun 22, 2009)

congrats on the new Cam
i think u shud hit up the dpreview.com forums
tonnes of info there
lot more likely to be photo relevant than here lol
the sigma 50-500 .. i call it the BIGMA.. its quite the large lens
dunno about the nikkor
optically ive seen some amazing shots taken with the bigma
goodluck
cheers


----------

